# gnome: non compaiono le icone per i device montati

## asdert

Ho installato gnome-light-2.18.3 , gnome-mount-0.6 (USE="gnome")  e gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0. Quando inserisco una unità (ad esempio penna usb) il volume-manager me la monta correttamente ma non mi compare alcuna icona in computer:// o sul desktop. Ho gia sistemato tramite gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible a true. Inoltre ho testato il funzionamento di inotify con inotify-tools e sembra tutto a posto.

Ripeto che il processo di montaggio/smontaggio funziona perfettamente: solo non mi compaiono le icone; dato che lo smontaggio è molto scomodo (devo cercare a qual cartella corrisponde l'unità interessata, entrarci e fare File->Smonta volume) e ancora più scomodo è spiegare tutto a mia madre,  avete idee?

----------

## micio

Nel mio caso le icone che dici tu appaiono SE e solo SE è accuratamente scritto in /etc/fstab il volume da montare... altrimenti in automatico nn fa un beneamato piffero  :Smile: 

bai bai

Micio!

----------

## asdert

Invece a me, sull'altro computer che ho, gentoo+gnome mi mostra le icone sul desktop e in computer:// ance se nella fstab c'e' soltato la root e roba tipo proc e sysfs !! E' meglio di ubuntu  :Very Happy:  !!! 

Fra l'altro non capisco perche non dovrebbe mostrarmele visto che, ripeto, le monta correttamente in /media appena le pluggo e le smonta correttamente da gui appena glie lo chiedo!

----------

## asdert

incredibile: uno cerca per ore e ore e non trova nulla e poi per caso, un giorno, gli viene uno scrupolo, scrive nella malefica barra di google le parole che ha infilato milioni di volte e chissà come mai sta volta compaiono 2 nuove voci: una è il forum dove il disgraziato ha postato nella speraza di trovare soluzione; l'altra reca scritto, parlando di gnome-volume-manager:

... bla bla bla ...

If you get devices mounted but no icons showing up, try upgrading to at least

	sysfsutils-1.3.0, as there have been reports that this fixes it

... bla bla bla ..

purtroppo ora ho fame: oggi provo e vi faccio sapere, ma sono fiducioso  :Smile: 

----------

## asdert

niente da fare! ho installato sysfsutils-2.1.0 !! le icone ancora non compaiono però ho notato che se monto qualcosa da console tramite mount le icone sul desktop appaiono, invece con pmount no. Ho pensato che forse il problema stesse nel fatto che ho installato pmount dopo gnome-mount e gnome-volume-manager, così ho ricompilato questi pacchetti. Ma ancora nulla! Forse c'è qualche altra parte di gnome-light che va compilata dopo pmount??

----------

## Onip

beh, pmount è un pezzo che non serve più su gnome. è stato sostituito da gnome-base/gnome-mount.

----------

## asdert

ok. Con gnome-mount è la stessa cosa di pmount. Il punto è che le icone compaiono soltanto se monto col caro e vecchio mount (che pero' è scomodissimo da usare in ambito desktop e con device removibili).

----------

## riverdragon

Controlla di avere avviato localmount (per le partizioni del disco) e di essere nel gruppo plugdev (per l'automount).

----------

## asdert

si sono in entrambi: del resto non me li monterebbe propio se non fossi in plugdev. Cmq il problema deve essere di gnome perchè il montaggio automatico funziona: fra l'altro xfce mi fa apparire anche le icone sul dektop  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

in questo thread avevo segnalato che, nel caso di montaggio automatico delle periferiche in cui non viene visualizzata l'icona sul desktop, il problema (pare) sia dovuto ad HAL e il fix consisterebbe in:

0- /etc/init.d/hald stop

1- emerge -C hal

2- rm -rf /usr/share/hal

3- emerge -av hal

4- /etc/init.d/hald start

questo problema affligge sia gnome che kde, prova e facci sapere.

----------

## asdert

Scusate il ritardo ma sono stato occupato.

Il trhead che mi hai linkato parla di problemi nello smontaggio dei device e in generale di un malfunzionamento del processo di automount. A me tutte queste cose funzionano PERFETTAMENTE!!! E' propio dii questo che non mi riesco a capacitare: la periferica è rilevata, montata, gnome-volume-manager mi apre nautilus per farmi vedere che c'è dentro, file->smonta funziona egregiamente, etc. Solo ne il desktop ne computer:/// mi fa vedere le icone dei device. Io potrei anche farne a meno ma non posso spiegare a mia madre che se chiude per sbaglio la finestra che le appare in automatico, l'unico modo per smontare la sua penna usb è di andare in /media, cercarsi quale cartella corrisponde alla sua penna, entrarci, e fare file->smonta !!!

comunque, in ogni caso, ho provato a reinstallare hal eliminando /usr/share/hal come mi avevi detto ma è tutto come prima!! sigh  :Sad:  !

----------

## asdert

scusate, rileggendo il mio post precedente mi sono accorto che potrebbe sembrare un po critico nei confronti del reply di !equilibrium: non era mia intenzione  :Smile: . Volevo solo giustificardi del fatto che quel thread mi era scappato. Non lo avevo letto fino in fondo perchè all'inizio mi sembrava parlare di altro =) .

----------

